# Kaulquappen im Teich????   :-((



## MHorstmann (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo Ihr alle))

Könnt Ihr mir mal erzählen was Ihr an Fröschen und __ Kröten soooooo toll findet?????????????? 

Uns ist vor Schreck fast das Herz stehen geblieben, als wir heute in unserem Teich Kaulquappen entdeckt haben, und nicht wenige:-(((((( 

Vor einigen Tagen haben wir den nachtquakenden nervigen Frosch an unserem Teich endlich entdeckt und ihn umgesiedelt. ----- Und nun der Laich!



Und wenn ich schon mal hier bin eine Frage:
(nicht lachen)
wie sieht eigentlich Goldfischnachwuchs aus????:crazy 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus,

liebe Grüße Carolin


----------



## Inken (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kaulquappen im Teich????   :-((*

Hallo Carolin!


Wir freuen uns über jeden Besucher, der unseren kleinen Teich für sich annimmt und sich dort so wohl fühlt, dass er vielleicht sogar bleibt. 

Ist es doch ein Zeichen dafür, dass die Natur in das künstliche Biotop einzieht, das wir geschaffen haben!  Und das ist doch genau das, was wir uns wünschen! 

Wenn du nach viel Arbeit, Zeit und Mühe auf einen funktionierenden Teich blicken kannst, warum bist du dann nicht mächtig stolz, als dich drüber zu ärgern, dass die Tiere es dir mit Nachwuchs danken!  

Nix für ungut - nur meine Meinung! 

Als wir unseren Goldfischnachwuchs entdeckten, sah er aus wie ein kleiner Schwarm schwarzer Stecknadeln, der durch´s Wasser sauste. Übriggeblieben ist davon nur einer, der jetzt im zweiten Jahr immer noch schwarz ist.

Aber wenn ihr Goldfische habt, dann brauchst du dir um die Kaulis auch keine großen Gedanken zu machen, die haben sie nämlich zum   gern!


----------



## flohkrebs (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kaulquappen im Teich????   :-((*

hallo!
?????
also ich bin froh, dass bei mir die Kaulquappen überleben, weil sie ja eh schon so selten sind....
Ausserdem: __ Kröten fressen __ Nacktschnecken (falls du auch noch einen Gemüsegarten hast, ist DAS sicher was positives!!!)
Und die Kaulquappen fressen Fadenalgen - nicht in Mengen, aber immerhin!
An das "Gequake" kann man sich gewöhnen.....  bis man "ohne" nicht mehr richtig einschlafen kann  
liebe Grüsse!


----------



## rut49 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kaulquappen im Teich????   :-((*

 
Ich freue mich jedes Jahr, wenn meine "Beiden" wieder auftauchen. Es sind Braune, und die "schnarchen" nur ganz leise. Der Grüne ist mir leider abhanden gekommen,  , er machte so ein schönes Konzert. 
Alles, was kommt, kann auch bleiben.
mfG Regina


----------



## nihoeda (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kaulquappen im Teich????   :-((*

 

wir sind froh wenn die Hüpfer sich jedes Jahr bei uns im Teich einfinden ! 
Mein kleiner Sohn sitzt dann immer am Teich und erzählt mit den kleinen und manchmal bekommt er sogar ne Antwort wenn das ist können wir nicht mehr vor lachen !
Wenn der Nachwuchs dann soweit ist und sich im Teich breit macht verschwinden bei mir auch einige der läßtigen Fadenalgen was ich immer sehr Begrüße


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kaulquappen im Teich????   :-((*

Tja, ich mag __ Frösche, weil: Ich mag sie einfach. So wie andere halt Katzen oder Hunde mögen, oder halt Pferde oder so...

Und wer einen Teich hat, weiss (!!) das die Möglichkeit besteht, dass Frösche und __ Kröten einziehen, wer das nicht will, sollte (meine Meinung) keinen Teich bauen.

__ Goldfisch-Nachwuchs sieht aus wie Goldfische in klein und, je nach Rasse, grau-braun. Die werden erst zur Geschlechtsreife golden. Dann hab ich aber noch mehrfarbige Goldfische (fast wie Kois) da sind schon die Jungen bunt


----------



## Eugen (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kaulquappen im Teich????   :-((*

hallo Carolin,

Frage zurück :Kannst du mir mal erzählen, warum alle Fische so toll finden ?

Die schwimmen stumm im Teich herum.
Die sch...en dir den Teich zu.
Du mußt aufwändig filtern und hast trotzdem ne grüne Suppe.
O.K. manche sind farbig, dafür ist der __ Reiher auf sie scharf.

"Ironieschalter"  aus.  

Im Ernst, ich liebe __ Kröten,__ Frösche,__ Molche und __ Libellen.   

Und ich mag keine Fische und Hunde. :evil 


Also freu dich, dass sie deinen Teich angenommen haben.
In ein paar Wochen sind sie eh wieder weg.

Dann darfst du wieder deine stummen Fische anguggen.


----------

